# One of those days - Thursday, February 23 Report...Video



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Steve Boldt - Fun day catching and releasing fish with these guys from Colorado! Redfish were a little fewer and far between than they have been lately but found some good schools of drum to make for some action.

Another windy day found the majority of TeamBFL scrambling for cover while focusing efforts to find redfish and black drum. Rumors has it, several boats found limits of trout as well. Live and dead shrimp tipped under a popping cork proved best for both trout and reds.

We welcome waders with lures tomorrow and look forward to another fun day of fishing.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------

